# Is It Necessary To Empty The Water Heater After Each Use?



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Does it harm anything to leave the heater as is after each camping trip and let it sit for a few months at a time? The drain valve on the water heater does not look like it is set up for frequent emptying the tank.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm on the opposite side of the fence from robertized.

I only empty the hot water tank once a year...that is when I am winterizing the trailer. From my perspective, all the information is listed in the manual 1s CYA from all the lawyers involved.

In the end, it is your decision, but I think (and it just my humble opinion) that it is a waste of time to empty each time.

Another note...we don't flame on this board...so by no means am I trying to put down robertized's opinion.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I choose to drain and flush my hot water heater after every trip. It's amazing how much calcium/lime chunks get flushed out just after a few days of use.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I only empty the hot water tank once a year...that is when I am winterizing the trailer.


We do the same thing.. empty the tank in the fall and give it a good rinse in the spring just prior to doing a full water system sterilization.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

robertized said:


> I'm on the opposite side of the fence from robertized.
> 
> I only empty the hot water tank once a year...that is when I am winterizing the trailer. From my perspective, all the information is listed in the manual 1s CYA from all the lawyers involved.
> 
> ...


Buddy no harm done; I always keep a fire extinguisher next to the keyboard LOL. By listening to the opinions of others is also how my knowledge grows, thanks for the reply. Good Luck. 

PS: since our last trip I have winterized the trailer and every time I go out to the trailer to check things out I open the faucet and I can hear the gas escaping, so I leave the faucet open now to prevent a buildup. 
[/quote]

Location, location, location. Sort of like in real estate, it all depends on where you live. The water quality where I live means I drain once a year as the water in this part of the country is very good.

As for gas (H2S) being in your pipes every time you open a faucet even after being winterized, I am going to have to say very unlikely but I will give you a reason for the sound you may at times hear. In a closed system the air will expand or contract based on the ambient temperature difference from when it was open last. So you open the system on a warm afternoon and then closed the valve, you open it again the next morning when it is cool and you will hear air suck into the system, you close it back up and then the next hot afternoon you open it again and you hear the system vent air. Open it at the same ambient condition each day and you would be very unlikely to hear anything. If you want to really test this you could also build a simple water tube Manometer and connect one end to the faucet with the valves open. You could then see this rather than hear the pressure changes.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

robertized said:


> I think with my years of experience and training in codes and procedures I will follow my instincts to read and follow the book.


I am not without training or understanding of the issue. I am saying there are other more likely causes for what you are seeing. I could also show you plenty of other books by heater manufacturers (even the same one that you have in your trailer) that do not have this warning about H2 or H2S production and even if they do they downplay the issue, so it all depends on the source. As OC said it is more of a lawyer CYA issue than a real world worry for most. I will not stress over it.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I declare a tie.







Go to neutral corners and consume a Holiday traditional beverage of choice.








*MERRY CHRISTMAS* *







*


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I sanitize my system each spring during de-winterization and the hot water never gets drained until I winterize. We go every few weeks in the summer, so it doesn't sit all that long. At the end of the season, my anode rod will have some small calcium "barnacles" on it, that I basically scrape off with a knife and then rub it lightly with a piece of sandpaper. I still have the original anode rod in mine after 3 years and its still in good shape with some minor pitting and have never had any smell or any other issues with build up. If your anode rod is getting used up and looking crappy at the end of each season or your sink aerators periodically are full of crap maybe its worth draining, but I never have...


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Hydrogen gas tends to be formed in high sulfur water. It reacts with the anode rod to form hydrogen gas. Magnesium rods produce gas more than aluminum ones. Depending on your water source, say city or rotten egg smelling well water. You have a chance of developing a small amount of gas over time. City water which has been treated has very little hydrogen sulfide so little reaction with the anode. If your on city water and still producing rotten egg smell. Then you have a bacteria in your system producing the gas.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

They also make the filter systems that you see hooked up to peoples hoses at the campgrounds to filter the water before it comes into the camper. You can get filters that everything from just sediment filters to ones that filter bacteria, h2s, chlorine, taste, odor etc...

Maybe filling your tank with your inline hose filter on would help too if you have the right one?...


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Tangooutback said:


> Does it harm anything to leave the heater as is after each camping trip and let it sit for a few months at a time? The drain valve on the water heater does not look like it is set up for frequent emptying the tank.


I usully drain mine. You are right that its a PITA to take the plug out because of the location.. I replaced my plug with a flex pipe used for installing sprinklers. Put a cap on the end. All I had to do is extend the hose and unscrew the cap. Makes it much easier to drain.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

robertized said:


> I have experienced raped deterioration of the anode probe ...


That truly sounds painful.







Crazy Texans!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> I usully drain mine. You are right that its a PITA to take the plug out because of the location.. I replaced my plug with a flex pipe used for installing sprinklers. Put a cap on the end. All I had to do is extend the hose and unscrew the cap. Makes it much easier to drain.


While I only empty mine 1x per year, I'd still like to see a picture of your setup....can you post one?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I usully drain mine. You are right that its a PITA to take the plug out because of the location.. I replaced my plug with a flex pipe used for installing sprinklers. Put a cap on the end. All I had to do is extend the hose and unscrew the cap. Makes it much easier to drain.


While I only empty mine 1x per year, I'd still like to see a picture of your setup....can you post one?
[/quote]

Sorry, I sold my OB several years ago and currently do not have an RV. I used a 3/4" to 1/2' threaded adapter, a 12" flex pipe, also called funny pipe and a 1/2" threaded cap. Very simple. Cost about $5.


----------



## Erik K (Aug 28, 2013)

I drain my hot water tank before I leave the campground everytime...it's 50 lbs less that I need to tow.


----------

